# MFC applications in Wine (SUSE Linux)



## VInuthna (Nov 21, 2008)

hello,
I have installed Wine Tool and i'm done with few small applications(solitaire,notepad,etc..) in Linux , nw i wnt to port an MFC(Microsoft Foundation Application) in SUSE Linux.
Please let me knw the procedure to install it.
and also please tell me is there any procedure to include opengl32.dll file during Wine Configuration

Thanks and regards


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Welcome to TSF!!

Hi,

I can honestly tell you that I don't know that much about wine, however, what happens when you try to install the program in wine? Are you getting any errors or any messages? As for the opengl32.dll, i would recommend that you take a look at wine website. They would have the most up to date info on that.

Cheers!


----------



## DanKegel (Nov 21, 2008)

VInuthna said:


> I want to port an MFC (Microsoft Foundation Application) in SUSE Linux.
> Please let me knw the procedure to install it.
> and also please tell me is there any procedure to include opengl32.dll file during Wine Configuration


Wine includes opengl support by default, I think.

There are some notes on compiling with MFC on Linux at 
http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/winelib-guide/mfc-compiling

See also
http://wiki.winehq.org/Developers
http://kegel.com/wine/isv/

What app are you porting? 

Good luck! You probably want to post followup questions on the
wine-devel mailing list.
- Dan


----------

